# What I do to feel better



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey there everybody. I have been depersonalized for about 4 months brought on by a weed induced panic attack. In this time I have learned alot about this hell of a disorder and what I can do to effectively combat it. First off, no drugs of any kind at all. Weed, cigs, and booze are all fun and good but make your DP 10x worse. Diet and exercise has been very good for DP. I wake up mon-fri and run for 30 mins. It clears my mind and makes me feel great, a healthy diet makes me feel good too. As strange as this sounds, i quit masturbating all together and it has helped a shit load. Frequent masturbation really does lower your self esteem and makes you feel like crap, after a week of no masturbating I feel more confident than ever. Meditation is another thing that has helped me as well. When I start to feel anxiety come on from a social situation, lonely feelings, or an existential thought I try and just meditate for about 10 mins. It clears your mind and brings you inner peace. Other than that I just do what I like to do! watch movies, listen to music, hang out with friends, go to parties (no drinking for me though!), play bass, anything that you enjoy will help you put your mind at ease. Basically I have learned that when the mind feels at rest, the DP starts to diminish. Whatever makes you happy and healthy will get you out of this!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha I had that picture in my head since i stopped! But seriously, I have noticed a big improvement in self esteem. Ive always had problems about self image, which leads to social anxiety. But lately I feel great about myself


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

rhd918 said:


> Haha I had that picture in my head since i stopped! But seriously, I have noticed a big improvement in self esteem. Ive always had problems about self image, which leads to social anxiety. But lately I feel great about myself


haha i find the stop beating it thing funny but hey what ever works but are you actually getting better like you are starting to feel like you now or what i got it the same way as you from smoking the ganja i still miss it and it was a normal part of me thats probably why its so hard for me to get back to normal cause i had to quit smoking out of no where and its just weird seeing a weed and not being able to smoke it but any way ive had ot for 2 months and it sucks ass


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Its hard to describe. I do feel alot better now than i did the first couple of weeks. I have kind of accepted that this is just my mind trying to protect itself, DP will go away when my body feels that it is ready. The head fog is still here, but anxiety in general has gone down, so I physically feel better about DP and know that im heading in the right direction. And I know what you mean about weed. I love the stuff but I know what it can do to me so I have to stay away. It really sucks at parties where everyone is getting smashed and you are still sober. Oh well, someone needs to be the DD


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

rhd918 said:


> Its hard to describe. I do feel alot better now than i did the first couple of weeks. I have kind of accepted that this is just my mind trying to protect itself, DP will go away when my body feels that it is ready. The head fog is still here, but anxiety in general has gone down, so I physically feel better about DP and know that im heading in the right direction. And I know what you mean about weed. I love the stuff but I know what it can do to me so I have to stay away. It really sucks at parties where everyone is getting smashed and you are still sober. Oh well, someone needs to be the DD


yeah i know what you mean even if hear songs that i use to blast while i was smokin always brings me back a little bit and gives me good memories and yeah about the party shit i hate it seeing my friends drink and me just sitting there like dam i wish i was normal cause i would love to throw down a couple miller lites thats my beer lol or smoke a nice fat blunt and ride with the windows down and music blastin. But i feel so fucki high all the time i dont even think weed would change my feling it would prob just change the way feel physically and make me sleepy but i dont plan on touching it again wheni get better im not to worried about getting fucked up just having my sense of self back and enjoying myself sober is just fine with me cause what if your healed and then you decide tto get fucked up one night and you go back into this shit it just aint worth it not at all but hey it wont bother me being sober as long as im myself


----------



## ChrisT_T (Mar 21, 2010)

I just want to add something. After reading alot of post's, it seems that weed as fucked alot of us over haha. Seriously, I know how you guys feel about drinking! I can have like 3 beers and then I start feeling so damn out of it and I get all freaked out and want to a) puke or







bail and go home. I miss partying! Damn, as for masturbation, that's funny but odd, but hey, whatever helps, to each his own. As for meditation I agree, I've been wakeing up 30 mins earlier and do that before school and it helps sooooo damn much. Then I have spare, which i use to relax my mind by reading or doing crossword puzzles, or go hae a cigerette cause that puts me to ease. Anyways I really agree with alot of what you said. And Weed, I've tried it again a few months back, smoked a blunt to my face and wanted to just kill myself to get the panic to stop. Fuck weed ahhaah


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

imfromtheburgh said:


> yeah i know what you mean even if hear songs that i use to blast while i was smokin always brings me back a little bit and gives me good memories and yeah about the party shit i hate it seeing my friends drink and me just sitting there like dam i wish i was normal cause i would love to throw down a couple miller lites thats my beer lol or smoke a nice fat blunt and ride with the windows down and music blastin. But i feel so fucki high all the time i dont even think weed would change my feling it would prob just change the way feel physically and make me sleepy but i dont plan on touching it again wheni get better im not to worried about getting fucked up just having my sense of self back and enjoying myself sober is just fine with me cause what if your healed and then you decide tto get fucked up one night and you go back into this shit it just aint worth it not at all but hey it wont bother me being sober as long as im myself


I know man! Before this I was a pretty big stoner. My best smoking memories are from summer time, which of course is right around the corner. Riding in a car full of your close friends, passing a blunt around, and listening to music on a warm summer night is just awesome. But Id give all that up just to feel normal again. I have tried smoking weed a couple of times while DP'd and take it from me, don't do it! It's weird because the faded affect that weed gives you is the same as DP gives you, so only the euphoria is really what you get. But it fucks with anxiety really bad, not to mention just makes you feel even more DP'd. And I always think about when (thats right, when) Im all better can I drink again? Can i smoke again? I'm not even that interested anymore. I think it's fun watching drunk people at parties while you are sober, and people kind of have a little more respect for you when you are keeping it cool and not acting like a drunk idiot. Every day I'm seeing improvements in my DP though. I have had feelings of being normal, i think about it less, I notice it less, and when I do notice it it's not too bad. We just have to stop worrying, sit back, and let it pass


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

rhd918 said:


> As strange as this sounds, i quit masturbating all together and it has helped a shit load. Frequent masturbation really does lower your self esteem and makes you feel like crap, after a week of no masturbating I feel more confident than ever.


ääähmmm.....WTF???


----------

